# Mistking Nozzle hole size???



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I am getting glass tops cut for my 120 gallon tank and would like to know what size holes I need to have drilled for the Mistking value nozzles? If anyone knows please let me know. Thanks Chris


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

For the Premium adjustable nozzles it's a 1/2" and for the Value adjustable nozzles and the Premium non adjustable nozzlesit's 5/8".


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.mistking.com/support/NozzleInstallationInstructions.pdf


----------

